# The Weight and Height Thread!



## Get-dancing (Oct 5, 2008)

Title says all!

I'm 5'11.5 feet and 140 pounds, and still growing. So I'm normal BMI, also note that not a truck-load of that weight is fat.

Post yours now!


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 5, 2008)

This is something you never should ask on your first date.

5'10" and 120 lbs.


----------



## xiath (Oct 5, 2008)

I am 6'2" and (last time I checked) 175 lbs..


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 5, 2008)

You could just take this to the next level and just have a "post your stats" thread. Wait, that's kind of creepy.


----------



## RavingRoo (Oct 5, 2008)

5'10" 140 here


----------



## Greyscale (Oct 5, 2008)

Haha...

5'11" 165lbs


----------



## Rayne (Oct 5, 2008)

5'10" 148lbs.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 5, 2008)

You think any girls will admit their weight here?


----------



## RavingRoo (Oct 5, 2008)

Nargle said:


> You think any girls will admit their weight here?


Maybe xD. why does it matter?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 5, 2008)

Nargle said:


> You think any girls will admit their weight here?


I did. (But then again I identify as genderless. )


----------



## Azure (Oct 5, 2008)

6 foot even.  230 pounds.  AZURE SMASH!!!


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a BMI of 25. That's really all that matters.


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 5, 2008)

...5'2" *ashamed* and 97ish lbs.


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 5, 2008)

Nargle said:


> You think any girls will admit their weight here?


I did


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 5, 2008)

6'3'' and 165 lbs. Been a while since I was weighed though. I shall weigh on Wednesday and post then. Even if this thread dies and I end up necroing it.


----------



## Strick-Nine (Oct 5, 2008)

6'2", 145 lbs.

I'm a stick.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 5, 2008)

About 6 foot tall, 220 pounds...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 5, 2008)

5'10" - 126Lbs


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 5, 2008)

5'9", around 145ish Lbs

At the moment, seems I'm the second shortest person in this thread. =/


----------



## nurematsu (Oct 5, 2008)

5'11.5"
160 lbs.
Athletic build
low BMI


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 5, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> 5'9", around 145ish Lbs
> 
> At the moment, seems I'm the second shortest person in this thread. =/


Don't feel bad. At least you're not 5'2"...
Ah well. We'd kick ass at limbo. :3


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 5, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> 5'9", around 145ish Lbs
> 
> At the moment, seems I'm the second shortest person in this thread. =/



I'm about 5'7" so nyah 
It's been a very long time since I last weighed myself, but I'm probably between 105 and 120lb


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 5, 2008)

Kajet said:


> About 6 foot tall, 220 pounds...



This.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 5, 2008)

KiteKatsumi said:


> Don't feel bad. At least you're not 5'2"...
> Ah well. We'd kick ass at limbo. :3



Damn right we would. ROW ROW...nevermind...

Let's talk world domination sometime. They'll never see it coming.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 5, 2008)

You short people make good armrests. ^.^


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 5, 2008)

I weight at 118 pounds, and I am just barely 5 feet tall. Thus my nickname Dwarf comes into play.


----------



## Urufu (Oct 5, 2008)

5'10-5'11
about 160


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 5, 2008)

5 foot 9 and 125 pounds


----------



## Monak (Oct 5, 2008)

5'9 , 1 at a time............


----------



## valkura (Oct 5, 2008)

5'11 or 6', I don't really know which (I measured myself at 5'10.75, someone else got 6'... I don't know).  And 216.5lbs as of a couple hours ago.


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 5, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Damn right we would. ROW ROW...nevermind...
> 
> Let's talk world domination sometime. They'll never see it coming.


 
lmao, agreed XD


----------



## Azure (Oct 5, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Damn right we would. ROW ROW...nevermind...
> 
> Let's talk world domination sometime. They'll never see it coming.


FIGHT THE POWAH!!!  <3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> 5 foot 9 and 125 pounds



Ditto *high five* 

And damn... seems like most of the first page is 6'+ people

My BMI is 18.5, so I guess I need to gain weight.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 5, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> 5'9", around 145ish Lbs
> 
> At the moment, seems I'm the second shortest person in this thread. =/



I'm shorter than you are! (sings in a sing song voice)

That is okay though...we'll all take over the world one day, us short people. Remember Napoleon? He was short and he was a great conqueror....he just too cocky.

You don't march through Russia during the winter with troops dressed for warmer climes!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 5, 2008)

6'4 and 164 pounds so im tall and thin as hell


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> 6 foot even.  230 pounds.  AZURE SMASH!!!




Pffttt..... 6 foot here too.... 275!

(grant it I can lift the back end of my Cavalier off the ground ^_^)


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm like 5'10" or 5'11" or so, and ~165 lbs. Male.
I'm normal BMI.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 5, 2008)

Uh, 6 feet 3 inches and...  Darn, I can't find the scale so I don't know my weight at the moment.  Last time it was 140ish.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 5, 2008)

119 lbs and I'm not even sure about my height, somewhere around 5'9"-5'10"


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Oct 5, 2008)

5'2 and around 100 pounds.

i love my height <3


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 5, 2008)

6'2"... 200lbs... 

I'm fat ._.

EDIT:

Just figured I would point out that was a joke... but I am still really self conscious about my weight... >.>


----------



## shieldswulf (Oct 5, 2008)

wow...i feel so heavy now. -chuckles-

5'11 - 6'1" [hard to say really been a few years since i was measured. but this is close]

235 [before ya consider me fat you should take into account that i can run the mile and half in under 12 minutes. walk a 3 mile pack test in under 44 minutes, squat 575-600 pounds and bench 150-200 , sadly...my arms arent as strong as my legs...]

dont know if it means much...but..yea...you decide if im fat or not xP


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Oct 5, 2008)

5'10"... 228lbs..
(I'm only 14 yrs old to)
XD
I'm not rly fat to, a bit but not what we can call fat. I Just do musculation, and have natural overweight lol. Altough, i punch hard. Rly hard lol.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 5, 2008)

shieldswulf said:


> wow...i feel so heavy now. -chuckles-
> 
> 5'11 - 6'1" [hard to say really been a few years since i was measured. but this is close]
> 
> ...



Lol... I can do maybe 20 push ups at a time... and maybe 50 crunches...

I don't even know what that other stuff is 

I am so out of shape ._.


----------



## shieldswulf (Oct 5, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Lol... I can do maybe 20 push ups at a time... and maybe 50 crunches...
> 
> I don't even know what that other stuff is
> 
> I am so out of shape ._.





youre in better shape than i. trust me. id be lucky to do 15 situps with this beer belly, mind the term its just what most people call it i suppose. pushups...erm...about 20 xD. crunches however...my legs have always been stonger. i normally do 25-30 four count reps...so...eh...im out of shape...which brings up a idea for a post


----------



## X (Oct 5, 2008)

5' 10.8" 120 lbs.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 5, 2008)

5'2", fluctuate between 100-110# based on the season.  e__e;;  Damn winter, restricting mah exerciiiise.  *shakes fist.*


----------



## Jack (Oct 5, 2008)

football season. 6'5" 215 - 220,lbs. 33" waist.
track season. 6'5" 200,lbs. 31" waist. 

doctor says that I am supposed to get up to, 6'7" - 6'8".
and I'll bet I never get over 290,lbs.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 5, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> Pffttt..... 6 foot here too.... 275!
> 
> (grant it I can lift the back end of my Cavalier off the ground ^_^)





shieldswulf said:


> wow...i feel so heavy now. -chuckles-
> 
> 5'11 - 6'1" [hard to say really been a few years since i was measured. but this is close]
> 
> ...





WolvesSoulZ said:


> 5'10"... 228lbs..
> (I'm only 14 yrs old to)
> XD
> I'm not rly fat to, a bit but not what we can call fat. I Just do musculation, and have natural overweight lol. Altough, i punch hard. Rly hard lol.



Oh my, 3 guys sound hot.
5'11" and 280.


----------



## Uro (Oct 5, 2008)

5'10 and 150-155 pounds.

3-4% body fat.

Sup son.


----------



## Tudd (Oct 5, 2008)

Uro said:


> 5'10 and 150-155 pounds.
> 
> 3-4% body fat.
> 
> Sup son.



You smug son of a gun... 

6'2" and 210 Lbs.

All of us in this "catagory" should make a club... The shorties already have one!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 5, 2008)

Tudd said:


> You smug son of a gun...
> 
> 6'2" and 210 Lbs.
> 
> All of us in this "catagory" should make a club... The shorties already have one!



Tall club?  I can go for that.  Also, hey.  It's been a while.


----------



## bane233 (Oct 5, 2008)

6'1'' 220


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm 6'2" or 3", and weight somewhere between 140 and 150 lbs.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 5, 2008)

5'6 around 135 Lbs.


----------



## shieldswulf (Oct 5, 2008)

there certainly are alot of big furries here xD

did have a question. how tall would you need to be in order to be in your tall club? -tilts head-


----------



## Azure (Oct 5, 2008)

6 foot and above, I think.  TAKUN IS OUR LEADER!!!  It's kind of like the Irkins.



CombatRaccoon said:


> 5'2 and around 100 pounds.
> 
> i love my height <3



I love short people.  I like to give them piggy back rides!!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 5, 2008)

I love tall people. I like when they give me piggy back rides!!!

5'9 isn't that short really, it only seems like that when compared to you giants


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm about as average as average can get.  5'11", 150 lbs (ish... I haven't weighed myself in at least a year).
Since we're discussing this, too, I don't know how much I can bench.  I have weights at home, but they only go up to 125 lbs.  So I can bench at least that.  Whatever that means.  I also have gotten into the habit of walking what would normally be considered in this day and age stupidly long distances, so that helps keep me in shape, too.  Like yesterday, I took the bus way to the south of town to take the GRE (that was fun), and didn't feel like sitting around waiting for the next bus to come take me back, so I walked 7 miles to get home.  This was all before breakfast.  I know... dumb, but it's not like I do anything but sit around all day anyway.  So these sporadic bursts of activity coupled with long periods of sitting at a desk tend to keep me at a pretty average weight.  That, and I think there's a furnace in my digestive system.  It takes A LOT of food for me to start getting fat.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 5, 2008)

6'2", was 190lb last I weighed myself (like, a year ago, heh) but that was before doing weights.  Probably around 200 now.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh, and I have no idea how much I can bench/lift/ or how far I can run, since I was never really very active in sports and all that. I can carry a 185lb guy on my back for a little while, if that's any indication...


----------



## Nargle (Oct 5, 2008)

A feel tall compared to a lot of the females here, but jeez there are a lot of tall guys o.o

I'm somewhere in between 5ft 4 and 5ft 6, and as of Thursday I'm 124 lbs. That's terribly average, isn't it?


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 5, 2008)

Just weighed myself. 5'6" and...106 lbs.

Note: I am NOT anorexic.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I am five nine and 140 pounds...so I guess I'm fat. 

Eisenhower has this to say about weight, and I agree: *I would rather try to persuade a man to go along, because once I have persuaded him he will stick. If I scare him, he will stay just as long as he is scared, and then he is gone. *


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 6, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> I love tall people. I like when they give me piggy back rides!!!
> 
> 5'9 isn't that short really, it only seems like that when compared to you giants


 
Pah, you can't talk.  I'm 5'4''


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 6, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Just weighed myself. 5'6" and...106 lbs.
> 
> Note: I am NOT anorexic.




Thats fucked up... in 275 and i an, by definition Anorexic...well borderline 

you suck   jk


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 6, 2008)

Clafier said:


> Pah, you can't talk.  I'm 5'4''



Care to join our world domination bid?


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 6, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> My BMI is 18.5, so I guess I need to gain weight.



BMI is not very representative of body types that deviate from the average build. For example, my BMI is 17.5 (18.5- is considered underweight); however, my body naturally gravitates towards a BMI of 17.2 meaning I have a bit more mass on me than my body likes. According to the scale, I should be trying to gain weight, but the more I gain the harder my body tries to shed it.

For health, you really need to look at values that do less generalized lumping (like body fat %, resting heart rate, cholesterol levels... and even those still generalize a good bit. I would cite myself again for body fat %, but let's not get into that much of a discussion).

Of course, after a while you'll realize health is entirely individual to the person. Though we may know what is good for people, we don't really know what is good for a particular person.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> Thats fucked up... in 275 and i an, by definition Anorexic...well borderline
> 
> you suck   jk



you don't look 275 0_o

well, I'm guessing I'm 5"9 - 6"0

and I weigh 126


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

There's a lot of tiny little boys around here.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> There's a lot of tiny little boys around here.



I thought the stereotype was that furries are a bunch of 40 year old 300lb blobs living in their basements clinging to their computers and peeing in coke bottles?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Nargle said:


> peeing in coke bottles?



YOU DON'T KNOW ME! you don't know my life! DX

jk... nah nah see, that just isn't my style


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> There's a lot of tiny little boys around here.



You must have a lot to choose from.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> You must have a lot to choose from.


Snake! there's a PSG1 in the first floor of the tank hangar! hurry up, and save Meryll!


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I thought the stereotype was that *furries are a bunch of 40 year old 300lb blobs living in their basements clinging to their computers and peeing in coke bottles?*



I'm afraid this is the truth Nargle, everyone posting otherwise on this thread is lying.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> You must have a lot to choose from.



I'd choose you over them any day.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm afraid this is the truth Nargle, everyone posting otherwise on this thread is lying.


look at my profile picture :roll:

I'm definately not fat!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm afraid this is the truth Nargle, everyone posting otherwise on this thread is lying.



D=


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Nargle said:


> D=


don't believe his lies! the mugshot thread alone contains plenty of skinny, hot, people!


----------



## Monak (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd have to go to the truck stop first.......


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'd choose you over them any day.



I like where this is going.





NekoFox08 said:


> look at my profile picture :roll:




Shopped. You can't run from the truth. None of us can.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> don't believe his lies! the mugshot thread alone contains plenty of skinny, hot, people!



Betcha they're all guys, anyways. =< **Disappointed**


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Shopped. You can't run from the truth. None of us can.



true... that, you will never know. well, let's all go to a fur con, and see the truth behind the myth 



			
				Nargle said:
			
		

> Betcha they're all guys, anyways. =< **Disappointed**


 duh! xD


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hot people!



Debatable.



NekoFox08 said:


> true... that, you will never know. well, let's all go to a fur con, and see the truth behind the myth



You and your furcons.

Enjoy your AIDS.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Debatable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



debatable sure, you must have one hell of picky intuition 0_o'

hey, MFF shall be my first, and certainly not last! I'm looking to ruin the fandom with every stereotype in the book. >=3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You and your furcons.
> 
> Enjoy your AIDS.


 
Why AIDs?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Why AIDs?



ask the 200 pages of "enjoy your AIDS furfag" on my youtube channel xD


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> don't believe his lies! the mugshot thread alone contains plenty of skinny, hot, people!



I wouldn't put it past furries to post random pictures of fit, socially functional  people they find on the internet on those sorts of threads. Imagine, ruining  some innocent individual's reputation by claiming to be them on a furry forum,  despicable :[ .


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I wouldn't put it past furries to post random pictures of fit, socially functional  people they find on the internet on those sorts of threads. Imagine, ruining  some innocent individual's reputation by claiming to be them on a furry forum,  despicable :[ .


like I said, you never know... but there is one furry in the clear. a while back ago, I asked him to put a "I love yiff" picture that he wrote hanging from his mouth, and he did x3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ask the 200 pages of "enjoy your AIDS furfag" on my youtube channel xD


I would rather not.



Whitenoise said:


> I wouldn't put it past furries to post random pictures of fit, socially functional people they find on the internet on those sorts of threads. Imagine, ruining some innocent individual's reputation by claiming to be them on a furry forum, despicable :[ .


My picture on the mugshots thread is me, no lies, no shop, no deception. But I can see what you mean. It would not only be terrible to ruin someones reputation but low for the person that hated themselves that much to lie.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> like I said, you never know... but there is one furry in the clear. a while back ago, I asked him to put a "I love yiff" picture that he wrote hanging from his mouth, and he did x3



There should be a thread demanding these, that way we can weed out the fakes :V .


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> There should be a thread demanding these, that way we can weed out the fakes :V .


unfortunately for me, I can't prove that it is indeed me anytime soon. I can't afford a camera.

but you just gotta believe!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> debatable sure, you must have one hell of picky intuition 0_o'
> 
> hey, MFF shall be my first, and certainly not last! I'm looking to ruin the fandom with every stereotype in the book. >=3



You're going to Midwest FurFest? Isn't that kind of far away? :\

And in the winter? You'll freeze, Arizona boy.



Silibus said:


> Why AIDs?



The general furry demographic is made up of adolescent male homosexuals, who are at the HIGHEST risk of getting AIDS.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> The general furry demographic is made up of adolescent male homosexuals, who are at the HIGHEST risk of getting AIDS.


Ah thats very interesting, but isnt Nekofox an adult now?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're going to Midwest FurFest? Isn't that kind of far away? :\
> 
> And in the winter? You'll freeze, Arizona boy.
> 
> ...



it's a sacrifice... a 2,432 mile sacrifice... 

and really, that's hardly true... I've hardly ever met a gay furry even on these forums. most of them are bi... speaking of whom T___T



			
				Silibus said:
			
		

> Ah thats very interesting, but isnt Nekofox an adult now?


 yup.. perfect age. not too young, and one of the few who aren't 40 year old bald people xD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> it's a sacrifice... a 2,432 mile sacrifice...
> 
> and really, that's hardly true... I've hardly ever met a gay furry even on these forums. most of them are bi... speaking of whom T___T


Whats wrong with bi? You have more options that way.


----------



## valkura (Oct 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> There should be a thread demanding these, that way we can weed out the fakes :V .



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=623328#post623328


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Whats wrong with bi? You have more options that way.


that's kinda the problem... you pretty much go for anything that has a hole... anyway, I'm not gonna go into debate with that crap DX


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that's kinda the problem... you pretty much go for anything that has a hole... anyway, I'm not gonna go into debate with that crap DX


Being bi doesnt make one sex crazy, looking for the nearest hole. It only gives one the opportunity to find what you want.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that's kinda the problem... you pretty much go for anything *attractive* that has a hole... anyway, I'm not gonna go into debate with that crap DX



Fixed, also I can't see how that's a problem. I'm gonna have to chalk that up to jealousy :V .


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Ah thats very interesting, but isnt Nekofox an adult now?



Hardly. :roll:



NekoFox08 said:


> it's a sacrifice... a 2,432 mile sacrifice...
> 
> and really, that's hardly true... I've hardly ever met a gay furry even on these forums. most of them are bi... speaking of whom T___T
> 
> yup.. perfect age. not too young, and one of the few who aren't 40 year old bald people xD



That's just because everyone on the forums is under 20 and most of them aren't solidified in their sexuality yet, so they all claim to be bisexual. Men generally frequent one end or the other of the sexual spectrum; women are the only ones who can really be truly bisexual.

Also, 21 is the perfect age, IMO. 8)



NekoFox08 said:


> that's kinda the problem... you pretty much go for anything that has a hole... anyway, I'm not gonna go into debate with that crap DX



*SIGH*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Fixed, also I can't see how that's a problem. I'm gonna have to chalk that up to jealousy :V .


nah, I'm gonna be honest. it's a matter of annoyance. all I'm gonna say, is I'm definately not jealous xD I don't find one sex to be attractive 0_o


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

Im going to have to agree with David M. Awesome on all counts. Im done with this topic.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> women are the only ones who can really be truly bisexual.



the irony in that is hilarious xD it's true, but funny



			
				Silibus said:
			
		

> Im going to have to agree with David M. Awesome on all counts. Im done with this topic.


 *me* trying to end the fucking topic. now no more of it... or so help me god


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im going to have to agree with David M. Awesome on all counts. Im done with this topic.



That's because I'm amazing.



NekoFox08 said:


> the irony in that is hilarious xD it's true, but funny
> 
> *me* trying to end the fucking topic. now no more of it... or so help me god



No one's allowed to stop arguing until I say so.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's because I'm amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> No one's allowed to stop arguing until I say so.


ok fine... I... eh, nevermind... it's pointless. it's only gonna end with hate


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Lol :] .


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ok fine... I... eh, nevermind... it's pointless. it's only gonna end with hate







No, it's gotta end with make-up sex! D:


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm an obese midget.

I'm the fleshy equivalent of a bowling ball.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> ​
> No, it's gotta end with make-up sex! D:


lol, seriously, no. I know what I have to say will only make others mad.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

WTH?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> lol, seriously, no. I know what I have to say will only make others mad.



Oh, I've GOTTA hear this now.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh, I've GOTTA hear this now.



don't know why I'm still on here... I just feel the need to reply whenever I'm quoted. anyway, good luck, I'm not saying anything...

and Silibus, everyone has something to say that'll piss people off... you've probably got something to say that'll piss me off, and I obviously have the same. it's just pointless to say some things


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh, I've GOTTA hear this now.



Ya now I'm really curious, please tell is Neko, I promise I won't get mad :] .


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> don't know why I'm still on here... I just feel the need to reply whenever I'm quoted. anyway, good luck, I'm not saying anything...
> 
> and Silibus, everyone has something to say that'll piss people off... you've probably got something to say that'll piss me off, and I obviously have the same. it's just pointless to say some things


 
I have nothing to say anymore. Im more of a speechless lost atm.


----------



## Takun (Oct 6, 2008)

6'8" 265 in da house.


----------



## Greyscale (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> like I said, you never know... but there is one furry in the clear. a while back ago, I asked him to put a "I love yiff" picture that he wrote hanging from his mouth, and he did x3


I remember that thread. 



David M. Awesome said:


> That's just because everyone on the forums is under 20 and most of them aren't solidified in their sexuality yet, so they all claim to be bisexual. Men generally frequent one end or the other of the sexual spectrum; women are the only ones who can really be truly bisexual.


Some people are afraid of identifying as completly gay. Its still not entirely socially acceptable, so many find it easier to act like they go both ways.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Ya now I'm really curious, please tell is Neko, I promise I won't get mad :] .



no thank you. I'm sorry, I just don't want to tell... some things I don't like, but I get over it, and ya know... things would be a lot easier if you let go of it too! :evil:


----------



## valkura (Oct 6, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> 6'8" 265 in da house.



The stark contrast between the avatar and the reality is highly amusing.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> Some people are afraid of identifying as completly gay. Its still not entirely socially acceptable, so many find it easier to act like they go both ways.



That, too.

So is your avatar a trap or not? I've gotta know.


----------



## Greyscale (Oct 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> So is your avatar a trap or not? I've gotta know.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megan_Fox


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 6, 2008)

*sings to himself* One of these fags is not like the others, one of these fags is gay!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megan_Fox



Interest lost.

Still, she's not bad looking.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 6, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> 6'8" 265 in da house.



*Worships* You shall be the first to go...Vive la rÃ©voltution de les pÃ©tites...


----------



## Telnac (Oct 6, 2008)

5'9", 230.

I was 200 & in decent shape 9 months ago at the start of my divorce.  Bitch.  (No offense to dog personas of the female gender...)


----------



## Takun (Oct 6, 2008)

valkura said:


> The stark contrast between the avatar and the reality is highly amusing.



>:|

hahaha.  I love kittens though =C


----------



## Azure (Oct 6, 2008)

Big man on the outside, tiny kitty on the inside.


----------



## Tudd (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank the god most don't believe in that this thread is back on topic... Those last three pages were on shaky ground!



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Tall club?  I can go for that.  Also, hey.  It's been a while.



Yeah, it looks like we could really use the numbers as the shorties got another one or two. ;P On second thought, we're in the lead, let's not lose it!

Yeah, I've kinda faded away from the forums due to the lack of interesting threads. Too much "tard" for my likings.


----------



## KypDurron23 (Oct 6, 2008)

hmm... 5' 8" and 260-270.  X.X

so, yeah...


----------



## Bambi (Oct 6, 2008)

6'3", 190lbs


----------



## Key Key (Oct 6, 2008)

5'3 and rather not say  Very insecure


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 6, 2008)

KypDurron23 said:


> hmm... 5' 8" and 260-270.  X.X
> 
> so, yeah...


**rapes**


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 6, 2008)

6'0" , 185lbs

Meh not exactly tall or but not short either i can live with that


----------



## pheonix (Oct 6, 2008)

5'8 162 pounds. normalish for my age I guess, but I miss being 135 about 6 months ago.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 6, 2008)

KypDurron23 said:


> hmm... 5' 8" and 260-270.  X.X
> 
> so, yeah...



Sounds yum.



Takumi_L said:


> 6'8" 265 in da house.



Definately yum.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 6, 2008)

5'11" 200 lbs
I guess I don't cause earthquakes yet


----------



## Althea (Oct 6, 2008)

5'1 and 220 lbs.. i need to loose weight, but I was sure i weight more than that when I weighted myself this morning O.O


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Althea said:


> 5'1 and 220 lbs.. i need to loose weight, but I was sure i weight more than that when I weighted myself this morning O.O


I wouldn't worry about the weight part... I'd worry about the height part... xD

um, I think I already said 6"0 and 126 lbs


----------



## hillbilly guy (Oct 6, 2008)

5'11"  185 pounds


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the weight part... I'd worry about the height part... xD
> 
> um, I think I already said 6"0 and 126 lbs



I think short people are adorable :] , also holy crap didn't you just say you feel too short, how tall and skinny do you want to be Neko?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I think short people are adorable :] , also holy crap didn't you just say you feel too short, how tall and skinny do you want to be Neko?


I think it's because arizona is full of tall people xD

and when I was young, I was always extremely short, then one year, I just grew and grew... like every day, I'd grow another half inch or something x3


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

_Everyone_ in Arizona is tall and skinny. This is a fact.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> _Everyone_ in Arizona is tall and skinny. This is a fact.


and most of them are weighed down by gold chains, and whatever else it is ghetto people wear


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> _Everyone_ in Arizona is tall and skinny. This is a fact.



Must be the climate, you've all adapted to your environment.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Must be the climate, you've all adapted to your environment.


if by climate you mean fuckin hot as hell, and by environment, you mean a giant desert, then yes... the heat makes people sweat off all the fat pretty much xp


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> if by climate you mean fuckin hot as hell, and by environment, you mean a giant desert, then yes... the heat makes people sweat off all the fat pretty much xp



Exactly, having less mass and more surface area helps keep you cool, wouldn't do  well up here though I'm afraid. Subarctic climates are not for you, you need  some body mass to withstand -40 for weeks on end. Of course I'd die down there,  I can't handle much over room temp.


----------



## Zorro101 (Oct 6, 2008)

i feel short... 5'7... 150


it's all muscle 



NekoFox08 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the weight part... I'd worry about the height part... xD
> 
> um, I think I already said 6"0 and 126 lbs



your skinny neko!


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Oct 6, 2008)

6'4" Tall girl And Under 100 Pounds!
Your Not Gettin Any More Outa Me!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 6, 2008)

5 foot 6 and 129 pounds.





Whitenoise said:


> There should be a thread demanding these, that way we can weed out the fakes :V .


Yeah, just what we need! Another camwhore thread? Huzzah! >_>

Fuck that. You people don't need to see me without my shirt off. Go away.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> 5 foot 6 and 129 pounds.
> Yeah, just what we need! Another camwhore thread? Huzzah! >_>
> 
> Fuck that. You people don't need to see me without my shirt off. Go away.



Underage b&.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 7, 2008)

get away from me pedo lol


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

C'mere, you.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks like you just made a new secret friend Crusader, but don't tell anyone or you'll get in trouble.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 7, 2008)

My heart hurts as does my stomach, mind, and soul.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't worry, Xipoid. I'll always prefer grey-muzzles over jailbait.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Don't worry, Xipoid. I'll always prefer grey-muzzles over jailbait.




Sounds like gerontophilia, but that just makes me feel old.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

You're not _that_ old.

Though I guess that you are twice my age!


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're not _that_ old.
> 
> Though I guess that you are twice my age!




You're in your early twenties, right?


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 7, 2008)

No! Don't you turn one of MY threads into another estrogen pumped cuddle role-plays! Back to the subject!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> You're in your early twenties, right?



Right.



Get-dancing said:


> No! Don't you turn one of MY threads into another estrogen pumped cuddle role-plays! Back to the subject!



Who do you think I am?


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 7, 2008)

Get-dancing said:


> No! Don't you turn one of MY threads into another estrogen pumped cuddle role-plays! Back to the subject!


 
I regret to inform you that for 90% of threads on this forums turn out like that.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 7, 2008)

> Looks like you just made a new secret friend Crusader, but don't tell anyone or you'll get in trouble.


I won't tell. This will be just like when me and my uncle go on 'special trips' to his basement. 



Xipoid said:


> Sounds like gerontophilia, but that just makes me feel old.


GTFO MY INTERNETS OLD MAN :<



> No! Don't you turn one of MY threads into another estrogen pumped cuddle role-plays! Back to the subject!



YEAH!


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

6'2" ~120-130lbs. 18yrs. old... no lie...


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 28, 2008)

5'10" 162lb 19


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 28, 2008)

5'11" 156lbs


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 28, 2008)

5'11" 223lbs 14


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 28, 2008)

wait a minute...
1.78 meters and ~78 kilograms...
thats ~5'10" 172lbs
damn you and your imperial system!
^^


----------



## Talvi (Nov 28, 2008)

1.76m and ~73kg. Not bothered to convert to imperial.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 28, 2008)

6"3 and 215 pounds..


----------



## Uro (Nov 28, 2008)

5'10 150lbs


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

Talvi said:


> 1.76m and ~73kg. Not bothered to convert to imperial.



1m=~3ft.
1kg=~2.2lbs
soooooo... you are saying that you are ~5'6"  and 160.6lbs.


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

5'11 & 125lbs.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 28, 2008)

6' 4"
Probably 160-170 pounds max.
Btw, I hate ceiling fans and old houses, and my school-bus hates me


----------



## brrrr (Nov 28, 2008)

5'10 134lbs


----------



## Skittle (Nov 28, 2008)

5'1, 105lbs


----------



## Wulfshade (Nov 28, 2008)

6'1, 180lbs


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 28, 2008)

6'3'' and 155-170 lbs, been a while since I last weighed.


----------



## Dark Crusader Fox (Nov 28, 2008)

5' 11" 162 Lbs.


----------



## Zentio (Nov 28, 2008)

5' 7" 230-240lbs (I got my own scale and it says 230, but the Doctors said 240)


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 28, 2008)

.0090909... Furlongs 
3.5922644 x 10[sup]28[/sup] amu


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

skittle said:


> 5'1, 105lbs



thats it! if i ever see you in real life, prepare to be glomped  Î¾:<


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 28, 2008)

5'10" 140lbs

1.78meters  63.5kg


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> .0090909... Furlongs
> 3.5922644 x 10[sup]28[/sup] amu



so you're approximately 5'9" and 131lbs?


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 28, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> so you're approximately 5'9" and 131lbs?


Lol, fucking FOILED.


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Nov 28, 2008)

5'10" 225lbs


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> 6"3 and 215 pounds..



I never pictured you as being that tall. :|



Xipoid said:


> .0090909... Furlongs
> 3.5922644 x 10[sup]28[/sup] amu



Thanks a lot, now I'm going to have to 



half-witted fur said:


> so you're approximately 5'9" and 131lbs?



Nevermind.

That seems a little puny, though, might have to check that still.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 28, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> thats it! if i ever see you in real life, prepare to be glomped  Î¾:<


Everyone grabs me and picks me up when they hug me. D:


----------



## Talvi (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> 1m=~3ft.
> 1kg=~2.2lbs
> soooooo... you are saying that you are ~5'6"  and 160.6lbs.


Well we use feet for human height here too and I'm 5'9.


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

skittle said:


> Everyone grabs me and picks me up when they hug me. D:



well, you are cute, and light.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 28, 2008)

5'9", 145 lbs give or take a few. So average or short, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Easog said:


> 5'9", 145 lbs give or take a few. So average or short, depending on how you look at it.



So tiny <3


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

5'11", and while I don't have a scale handy, I can say that cold weather and holiday eats are starting to take their toll.


----------



## Cleo (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm the middle-of-the road average woman as far as height and weight goes.


----------



## Emil (Nov 28, 2008)

6 ft 135lbs


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 28, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> so you're approximately 5'9" and 131lbs?




Close but not quite.


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Close but not quite.



thats why i said approximately.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 28, 2008)

Depends how much leniency you want to give "approximately".


----------



## valkura (Nov 28, 2008)

Thought: Google calculator understands furlongs.

Xipoid is 6'.

I'm either 5'11 or 6' (don't remember which) and 214 last I checked.  (Maybe 216, 218 given it was just thanksgiving.)


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm 6'0" and 190 pounds.


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 28, 2008)

Hight: around six foot.      
Weight: too much... It should suffice to say I'm going on regular runs.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That seems a little puny, though, might have to check that still.



6' 131-135.

To consider me, you have to keep in mind I don't have the average body type. I'm abnormally lean. I can give you more specifics on the matter if you want to know (like health concerns).


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> 6' 131-135.
> 
> To consider me, you have to keep in mind I don't have the average body type. I'm abnormally lean. I can give you more specifics on the matter if you want to know (like health concerns).



Twinsies

But I have 1-2 inches and 10-20 pounds on you.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

5'10 and I weigh in at 12 stone.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

I really have no idea. I think I'm like 5'10" and a tad bit overweight.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd rather not say my weight... but I can say I keep getting skinnier. none of my pants fit any more -_-


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'd rather not say my weight... but I can say I keep getting skinnier. none of my pants fit any more -_-



Hey you


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'd rather not say my weight... but I can say I keep getting skinnier. none of my pants fit any more -_-



Then go effing commando :3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Then go effing commando :3


what does that require?


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Then go effing commando :3


Yeah, man. Just stop wearing pants.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what does that require?



Free-ballin'.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Yeah, man. Just stop wearing pants.


oh... I'm not used to the phrase "going commando" xD

meh, usually, when I'm doing nothing at home, I just wear mah duck boxers


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh... I'm not used to the phrase "going commando" xD
> 
> meh, usually, when I'm doing nothing at home, I just wear mah duck boxers



haha

oh wow


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> haha
> 
> oh wow


whaaat? the only people I live with are either passed out, dead drunk, lying in bed in agony, or in my step dad's case... all of the above


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> mah duck boxers


D'awwww.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> meh, usually, when I'm doing nothing at home, I just wear mah duck boxers



Pictures!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> whaaat? the only people I live with are either passed out, dead drunk, lying in bed in agony, or in my step dad's case... all of the above



Even so

duckies?  Really?  |3


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Pictures!


^This.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Dude if we ever hang out you have to wear those boxers


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Pictures!



what used to be my $40 digital camera is no more... unless someone can help me :\

every time I turn my camera on, it welcomes me, then turns right back off 



			
				David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Dude if we ever hang out you have to wear those boxers


 lol, done and done. I also have a few bad pun boxers ;3


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what used to be my $40 digital camera is no more... unless someone can help me :\
> 
> every time I turn my camera on, it welcomes me, then turns right back off


New batteries, maybe?



David M. Awesome said:


> Dude if we ever hang out you have to wear those boxers


If _we_ ever hang out, I'll wear my rad SkiFree boxers.


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what used to be my $40 digital camera is no more... unless someone can help me :\
> 
> every time I turn my camera on, it welcomes me, then turns right back off



i know this sounds stupid, but: did you check the batteries?
FUCKING NINJAS!!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> i know this sounds stupid, but: did you check the batteries?



I REPLACED them with three different pairs of batteries!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what used to be my $40 digital camera is no more... unless someone can help me :\
> 
> every time I turn my camera on, it welcomes me, then turns right back off
> 
> lol, done and done. I also have a few bad pun boxers ;3



What are those?

You know what, forget the boxers, you're not going to be needing them anyways.



bozzles said:


> New batteries, maybe?
> 
> 
> If _we_ ever hang out, I'll wear my rad SkiFree boxers.



Sure thing, Georgia.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

I think we need a new thread for boxers.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

I only wear briefs. :|


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What are those?
> 
> You know what, forget the boxers, you're not going to be needing them anyways.



they're boxers with lame puns about my GENITALS! (did I shout that out?)

oh you and your drugs  jk, you don't need drugs to get me in bed... or uh... where ever it is you're taking me >_>


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I only wear briefs. :|


Wow, what a fag.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> they're boxers with lame puns about my GENITALS! (did I shout that out?)
> 
> oh you and your drugs  jk, you don't need drugs to get me in bed... or uh... where ever it is you're taking me >_>



That sounds pretty lame.

Bed works.



bozzles said:


> Wow, what a fag.



They're Hanes.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Wow, what a fag.


HEY!... briefs hug your needed area in the best way! T^T


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> They're Hanes.


Oh, that's okay then. You're not a fag.
Fag.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Also, I don't see the correlation between briefs and homosexuality.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Nor me, but I only wear boxers :3 Though if I had a bf, I'd wear anything for them hehe.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

This threads about underwear now? briefs are good, boxers feel weird and ride up. I'd rather just go commando.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Nor me, but I only wear boxers :3 Though if I had a bf, I'd wear anything for them hehe.



If I had a boyfriend I wouldn't wear anything for them.

I wouldn't wear anything at all.



pheonix said:


> This threads about underwear now? briefs are good, boxers feel weird and ride up. I'd rather just go commando.



Hair can get caught in the zipper. :\


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If I had a boyfriend I wouldn't wear anything for them.
> 
> I wouldn't wear anything at all.



That sounds nice, I need a bf like you.

it's not that bad, you get used to it.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If I had a boyfriend I wouldn't wear anything for them.
> 
> I wouldn't wear anything at all.


Hey, wanna' be my boyfriend?

K.

Pants off now.



pheonix said:


> This threads about underwear now? briefs are good, boxers feel weird and ride up. I'd rather just go commando.


I'm always afraid someone will see up my shorts when I'm crossing my legs.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If I had a boyfriend I wouldn't wear anything for them.
> 
> I wouldn't wear anything at all.


sometimes, being a tease is nice :3

that's why I wear boxers. sleeping over at your gay friends house, getting comfortable, taking off everything but my boxers, and intentionally revealing myself... they love that <3


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I'm always afraid someone will see up my shorts when I'm crossing my legs.



Yeah you don't want pervs like me staring at your junk.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

KiteKatsumi said:


> Don't feel bad. At least you're not 5'2"...
> Ah well. We'd kick ass at limbo. :3



Never been to limbo, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> That sounds nice, I need a bf like you.
> 
> it's not that bad, you get used to it.



Everyone needs a bf like me.

Why would you want to get used to something like that?



bozzles said:


> Hey, wanna' be my boyfriend?
> 
> K.
> 
> ...



Why don't you come back when you're a little MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM gayer?



NekoFox08 said:


> sometimes, being a tease is nice :3
> 
> that's why I wear boxers. sleeping over at your gay friends house, getting comfortable, taking off everything but my boxers, and intentionally revealing myself... they love that <3



I'd rape you.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why don't you come back when you're a little MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM gayer?


Pffft. I could outgay anyone on these forums.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Everyone needs a bf like me.
> 
> Why would you want to get used to something like that?



So you can feel the comfort of not wearing underwear, and it doesn't happen as often as you think.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Everyone needs a bf like me.



that's where I need to know if you're a gentle lover, or a war machine :-|


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Pffft. I could outgay anyone on these forums.



I don't know about that one, you're in over your head kid.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Pffft. I could outgay anyone on these forums.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I don't know about that one, you're in over your head kid.


Is that challenge?? YOU'RE ON!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Is that challenge?? YOU'RE ON!



Okay how are we gonna do this then?


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Okay how are we gonna do this then?


You name a time and a place.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

I just need someone full stop  Now gimme your boxers :3


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 28, 2008)

5'10" and about 160 lbs, give or take 10.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Pffft. I could outgay anyone on these forums.



iirc you're straight?



pheonix said:


> So you can feel the comfort of not wearing underwear, and it doesn't happen as often as you think.



Doesn't your junk rub on the seam thought?

I don't know, I just never found it in the least bit comfortable.

Probably because I wear briefs and briefs are hella comfortable. 8)



NekoFox08 said:


> that's where I need to know if you're a gentle lover, or a war machine :-|



I'm a gentle war machine.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> You name a time and a place.



Here and now.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Is that challenge?? YOU'RE ON!



A gay off to see who is gayer

All of you suck my dick and I'll be the judge


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Fucking yiff me up my arse!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm a gentle war machine.



hm... that's a hard one :\

ok, you know why I win this contest?... because I'm ACTUALLY gay... you're all bi... take it or leave it T.T


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hm... that's a hard one :\



I'll show you a hard one


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Doesn't your junk rub on the seam though?
> 
> I don't know, I just never found it in the least bit comfortable.
> 
> Probably because I wear briefs and briefs are hella comfortable. 8)



I've never had my junk rub against the seem and briefs are comfortable I just don't like my legs so I rarely where them unless I'm alone.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> iirc you're straight?


No, I'm gay. Not bi, gay.



pheonix said:


> Here and now.


I saw Twilight and enjoyed it.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> A gay off to see who is gayer
> 
> All of you suck my dick and I'll be the judge



Alrighty then big boy.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I've never had my junk rub against the seem and briefs are comfortable I just don't like my legs so I rarely where them unless I'm alone.



My junk's probably just bigger than yours. :\

You don't like your legs so you don't wear underwear.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> iirc you're straight?


iirc I was straight, then bi.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'll show you a hard one


I had a feeling (lol, this could go on for ever :3)


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I saw Twilight and enjoyed it.



I slept between two guys and enjoyed it.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hm... that's a hard one :\
> 
> ok, you know why I win this contest?... because I'm ACTUALLY gay... you're all bi... take it or leave it T.T



Firstly, that's what she said. And secondly, you're right I am bi, but you know what? You can just call me greedy :3


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> No, I'm gay. Not bi, gay.
> 
> 
> I saw Twilight and enjoyed it.



Well fuck.

Also, that just makes you a horrible person, not gay.



pheonix said:


> Alrighty then big boy.



*zzzzzzip*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I slept between two guys and enjoyed it.


I'll never forget that story pheonix... TvT

btw... fucking twilight... it was like the highschool musical of my school -.-'


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I slept between two guys and enjoyed it.


I did the same, but I cuddled with one. And enjoyed it.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> My junk's probably just bigger than yours. :\
> 
> You don't like your legs so you don't wear underwear.



Yes I gots small junk.T_T and yes I sleep in my jean shorts.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I did the same, but I cuddled with one. And enjoyed it.



I cuddled with both and gave them both a nice hand job at the same time and enjoyed it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I did the same, but I cuddled with one. And enjoyed it.



I let one of my friends suck on my neck, while the other one was... sucking something else TvT

edit: hell, I have a few stories like that xD


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'll never forget that story pheonix... TvT



I'm glad, hope you "enjoy" it regularly.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Easog said:


> iirc I was straight, then bi.



Fag



NekoFox08 said:


> I had a feeling (lol, this could go on for ever :3)



I'll give you a feeling

A feeling deep inside

A feeling you can't

hiiiiiiiiiide~



pheonix said:


> I slept between two guys and enjoyed it.



I KISSED A GIRL AND I LIKED IT

THE TASTE OF HER CHERRY CHAPSTICK



pheonix said:


> Yes I gots small junk.T_T and yes I sleep in my jean shorts.



lawl


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I cuddled with both and gave them both a nice hand job at the same time and enjoyed it.


I've... thought about offering a blowjob to my bi guy friend. He has a girlfriend, though. >.<

And I've worn mascara and eyeliner in public. And my big gay purple jacket. And my friend made me a rainbow bracelet that I sometimes wear.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I cuddled with both and gave them both a nice hand job at the same time and enjoyed it.



wat



NekoFox08 said:


> I let one of my friends suck on my neck, while the other one was... sucking something else TvT



details please


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey guys

I had sex with a guy

and it was a sub par experience.

I guess I lose.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> lawl



At least I'm man enough to admit it.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

I NEED A FUCKING CUDDLE!


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> At least I'm man enough to admit it.


Haha, you lose. "Man enough?" What a... hetero...?



Ren-Raku said:


> I NEED A FUCKING CUDDLE!


Me too.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 28, 2008)

oh god did i walk in on /b/


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> At least I'm man enough to admit it.



Wrong thread to do so  What size btw? I'm trying to guage myself against others, so it's to help me. I'm creepy like that.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

brrrr said:


> oh god did i walk in on /b/



You walked in on something, alright.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I've... thought about offering a blowjob to my bi guy friend. He has a girlfriend, though. >.<
> 
> And I've worn mascara and eyeliner in public. And my big gay purple jacket. And my friend made me a rainbow bracelet that I sometimes wear.



I always wear my rainbow bracelet, I've given my friend a blowjob, and I fully dressed like a women one Halloween. I'm more gay then you ever want to be.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> details please



hm, how far do threads allow you to go?

oh well, started off with a back rub, one of them started nibbling on my neck, and the other one put his hands down my pants, and well, I was doing three things at once myself :3

also, I have one you might like... one that ends in... frottage


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Wrong thread to do so  What size btw? I'm trying to guage myself against others, so it's to help me. I'm creepy like that.



Let's rub our dicks against each other to compare size.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

brrrr said:


> oh god did i walk in on /b/



No, you stepped in dog shit.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Haha, you lose. "Man enough?" What a... hetero...?
> 
> 
> Me too.



You don't have to be girly to be gay you ass.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Wrong thread to do so  What size btw? I'm trying to guage myself against others, so it's to help me. I'm creepy like that.


Average size is about 5 1/2 inches.



pheonix said:


> I always wear my rainbow bracelet, I've given my friend a blowjob, and I fully dressed like a women one Halloween. I'm more gay then you ever want to be.


I get really horny fantasizing about being fucked by a muscular guy.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hm, how far do threads allow you to go?
> 
> oh well, started off with a back rub, one of them started nibbling on my neck, and the other one put his hands down my pants, and well, I was doing three things at once myself :3
> 
> also, I have one you might like... one that ends in... frottage



holy shit orgy

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF you're such a slut

I miss that



David M. Awesome said:


> Let's rub our dicks against each other to compare size.



lol I got mega ninja'd


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> 1.I always wear my rainbow bracelet
> 2.I've given my friend a blowjob
> 3.and I fully dressed like a women one Halloween.



done, done, and done...


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Wrong thread to do so  What size btw? I'm trying to guage myself against others, so it's to help me. I'm creepy like that.



You can go be creepy in the corner, I'm not gonna tell you my size. You'll have to get me in bed to find out.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> You don't have to be girly to be gay you ass.



Girly bwahs need not apply.



bozzles said:


> Average size is about 5 1/2 inches.



Maybe in the Munchkin Village.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> No, you stepped in dog shit.


my bad man pretty easy to confuse the two



David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe in the Munchkin Village.


i only defend 5 1/2 avg. because i meet it's quota.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I get really horny fantasizing about being fucked by a muscular guy.



Only fantasizing eh? You're totally gonna lose this, are you a virgin?


----------



## Xan_vega (Nov 28, 2008)

5'4 and at last checked... 300 pounds but I know I have lost a little weight since then.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> You can go be creepy in the corner, I'm not gonna tell you my size. You'll have to get me in bed to find out.



Wish I could, but you're over in Florida  I'm in the UK!


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I fully dressed like a women one Halloween.


I think wearing makeup in public REGULARLY beats just a single occasion that could have occurred to a completely straight person.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> done, done, and done...



Yay!*waves hands all gay like*


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Only fantasizing eh? You're totally gonna lose this, are you a virgin?


... Yes.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey guys

being a woman != being gay


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I think wearing makeup in public REGULARLY beats just a single occasion that could have occurred to a completely straight person.



I wore makeup on an everyday basis as a teen, it's unhealthy for your skin so I don't anymore. gotta stay looking hot.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Only fantasizing eh? You're totally gonna lose this, are you a virgin?



I am, so just fucking take it :3


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> ... Yes.



lulz


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I wore makeup on an everyday basis as a teen, it's unhealthy for your skin so I don't anymore. gotta stay looking hot.


I still am a teen. What of these things had you done as a teen?


----------



## brrrr (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey guys
> 
> being a woman != being gay


beat me to it : v


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, this gives a bit of new meaning to the words "Some douchebag went and dicked it up"...


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I am, so just fucking take it :3



Oh I'll take it all.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

I lose when it comes to make-up or crossdressing. make up just isn't my thing... it's more rocky horror. and crossdressing... it's 50-50 for me. I can find it sexy if it looks right.


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe in the Munchkin Village.



hey, average size in Asia is 3 1/2"


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I still am a teen. What of these things had you done as a teen?



All of them, I just turned 20 in September.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Yay! \o/ Love ya!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm 18


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> All of them, I just turned 20 in September.


Bah. I'm just 16. I have plenty of time to do things much gayer than you could ever imagine.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I lose when it comes to make-up or crossdressing. make up just isn't my thing... it's more rocky horror. and crossdressing... it's 50-50 for me. I can find it sexy if it looks right.



I don't like makeup, I prefer the all natural thing but that's just me.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Jesus, this is the fastest moving forum I've ever been member of...


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Bah. I'm just 16. I have plenty of time to do things much gayer than you could ever imagine.



You act like I'm gonna die or go straight or something, I have plenty of time to do gay things as well.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Jesus, this is the fastest moving forum I've ever been member of...


Eh. This forum really only moves fast for half an hour every day... the other 23 1/2 hours it's almost completely lifeless.



pheonix said:


> You act like I'm gonna die or go straight or something, I have plenty of time to do gay things as well.


Do gayer things as a teen than you did as a teen.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Forums I'm on are...www.pistonheads.co.uk/gassing, www.clubgti.co.uk, vcl's forum and www.kdclan.net


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Jesus, this is the fastest moving forum I've ever been member of...



We can make it move faster if you really want.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

well, aside from ren making a good first impression on me 3) this is possibly the gayest, biggest orgy of a thread I've ever been in =D


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

So you can see why I think it moves fast hehe.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> We can make it move faster if you really want.


you're worse than me xD but that can be good ;3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Aww, thanks Neko :3 Least people take a shining to me within my first week here, I'm in mrredfox's signature as well


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, aside from ren making a good first impression on me 3) this is possibly the gayest, biggest orgy of a thread I've ever been in =D



You weren't around for the "No Gay Sex Thread" or the "As Much Gay Sex As You Want Thread" or Grimfang's introduction thread. 8)


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you're worse than me xD but that can be good ;3



hehe


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

So anyway, I'm pretty average in height and just a tiny bit overweight... but it's like... Isaac Brock overweightness. It's so minuscule that I can still be sort of attractive.


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

OH.MY.GOD! 

YOU'RE ALL WHORES!! D:

(;


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You weren't around for the "No Gay Sex Thread" or the "As Much Gay Sex As You Want Thread" or Grimfang's introduction thread. 8)


lol, grimfang apparently shits rainbows


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Do gayer things as a teen than you did as a teen.



I've done a lot of gay things as a teen, if you have an orgy with 5+ people then come back and let me know.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> OH.MY.GOD!
> 
> YOU'RE ALL WHORES!! D:
> (;



You say it like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Look in my profile, at the only thread I've started. There's a pic of me there :3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> if you have an orgy with 5+ people then come back and let me know.



-___-'

haven't done that yet.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I've done a lot of gay things as a teen, if you have an orgy with 5+ people then come back and let me know.


Fine, you win.

Let's stay friends, though. Let's not let this fight tear us apart.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> -___-'
> 
> haven't done that yet.



lol neither have I...with men anyways.


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> You say it like it's a bad thing.



can you not read invsi-text?


----------



## brrrr (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I've done a lot of gay things as a teen, if you have an orgy with 5+ people then come back and let me know.





bozzles said:


> Fine, you win.
> 
> Let's stay friends, though. Let's not let this fight tear us apart.




sigh, lol.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> -___-'
> 
> haven't done that yet.


Fix your camera, man.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Fine, you win.
> 
> Let's stay friends, though. Let's not let this fight tear us apart.



We where fighting? I wasn't aware, I thought we where just being gay.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 28, 2008)

Lol, what the fuck happened to this thread?

Also holy shit Neko he's out gayed you, quick round up six guys and defend your honor.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> can you not read invsi-text?



I can just I didn't check cause I'm lazy.XD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> lol neither have I...with men anyways.


yea... you just lost the fucking competition with that statement


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol, what the fuck happened to this thread?
> 
> Also holy shit Neko he's out gayed you, quick round up six guys and defend your honor.



>_>

<_<

*volunteers*


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> We where fighting? I wasn't aware, I thought we where just being gay.


Oh, ok.

Love ya.

*hug*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Look in my profile, at the only thread I've started. There's a pic of me there :3



MY GOD LET'S ALL BREAK THE LAWS OF PHYSICS ITSELF AND QUOTE OURSELVES!!!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol, what the fuck happened to this thread?
> 
> Also holy shit Neko he's out gayed you, quick round up six guys and defend your honor.


in case you didn't read his last post, they weren't guys... so I remain undefeated ;3


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> MY GOD LET'S ALL BREAK THE LAWS OF PHYSICS ITSELF AND QUOTE OURSELVES!!!


Eh, nah.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea... you just lost the fucking competition with that statement



We all made mistakes in our past, I'm not the gayest but I'm pretty damn gay.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> We all made mistakes in our past, I'm not the gayest but I'm pretty damn gay.


Yeah, you are. We all are.

Faggots.


----------



## Kye Vixen (Nov 28, 2008)

5ft1 130lb


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Yeah, you are. We all are.
> 
> Faggots.



See what happens when I pop into a thread, I've derailed this shit so bad. lmao


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> See what happens when I pop into a thread, I've derailed this shit so bad. lmao


Awww, but it was fun. You're always fun.



Kye Vixen said:


> 5ft1 130lb


Pffft... on topic? How passe.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> lol, grimfang apparently shits rainbows



Gross.



pheonix said:


> I've done a lot of gay things as a teen, if you have an orgy with 5+ people then come back and let me know.



Slutty != gay

Besides we all know that kidsune wins this contest hands down


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> See what happens when I pop into a thread, I've derailed this shit so bad. lmao


actually, I think it all started with my duck boxers comment... but you sure as hell enforced the de-railment!


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> actually, I think it all started with my duck boxers comment... but you sure as hell enforced the de-railment!


Argh, go buy a new camera or something if your old one is borken'd.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Yeah, you are. We all are.
> 
> Faggots.



You're half right. I'm off for a cigarette, be back in 5. I know I should quit, but it's only the half of my life where I don't remember how to eat, and soaked in my own piss that I'm losing.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> actually, I think it all started with my duck boxers comment... but you sure as hell enforced the de-railment!



You forget, it was all my fault.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Argh, go buy a new camera or something if your old one is borken'd.


it requires money though... well, I AM having a garage sale tomorrow. see how much I get :3


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> actually, I think it all started with my duck boxers comment... but you sure as hell enforced the de-railment!



I derailed the derailment cause we where talking about underwear when I first popped in then somehow I curved it to a gay contest. lol


----------



## Kye Vixen (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Awww, but it was fun. You're always fun.
> 
> 
> Pffft... on topic? How passe.


 
Fuckin hell excuse me!
Im sorry the fact that i posted offended you /sarcasm


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm off for a cigarette



ugh, I hate fags T.T


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Besides we all know that kidsune wins this contest hands down



Depending on how you measure it I'm pretty sure you're right David.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Before I go, check out www.kdclan.net...I'm always going ot there.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Depending on how you measure it I'm pretty sure you're right David.



But he wasn't listed in this contest this time around.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ugh, I hate fags T.T



Sorry, hope you don't smell the smoke in Arizona  You got a mobile phone number? Pm me it


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> But he wasn't listed in this contest this time around.



Doesn't matter, if you can't beat his record he remains reigning champion.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> it requires money though... well, I AM having a garage sale tomorrow. see how much I get :3



You can use mine if you want to



Kye Vixen said:


> Fuckin hell excuse me!
> Im sorry the fact that i posted offended you /butthurt



Editted for accuracy.



Whitenoise said:


> Depending on how you measure it I'm pretty sure you're right David.



Always.



pheonix said:


> But he wasn't listed in this contest this time around.



Kidsune entered a gay contest but they said, "Sorry, no professionals!"

8U


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Doesn't matter, if you can't beat his record he remains reigning champion.



I think it matters, get him online to participate.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Sorry, hope you don't smell the smoke in Arizona  You got a mobile phone number? Pm me it


lol, are you kidding? my step dad's bathroom alone might as well be a crack den 0_o

and I would totally give you my number if I had a cellphone... but I don't xD


........



			
				David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> You can use mine if you want to


 I would do that as well, but everything is already set up at my grandmothers house. besides, she lives in a great location for people to come by


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Sorry, hope you don't smell the smoke in Arizona  You got a mobile phone number? Pm me it



In before rape

Actually PM it to me, too, buddy



NekoFox08 said:


> lol, are you kidding? my step dad's bathroom alone might as well be a crack den 0_o
> 
> and I would totally give you my number if I had a cellphone... but I don't xD
> 
> ...



You can use mine if you want


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Kidsune entered a gay contest but they said, "Sorry, no professionals!"
> 
> 8U



lulz but that's harsh.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

It's the truth.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's the truth.



The truth hurts.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Actually PM it to me, too, buddy
> ^
> +
> v
> You can use mine if you want



those don't add up right... it's hurting my brain 0.o


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> those don't add up right... it's hurting my brain 0.o



get him to pm. you his cell number, and then pm. it back to him.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> those don't add up right... it's hurting my brain 0.o



Oops

That's what I get for trying to post too fast.

PS: Get on MSN you nigger

Or download AIM


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Ahh, that's better  Only reason I needed one is because this is really the only place I've actually spoken completely openly about my self, so it's sorta new to me :3


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Ahh, that's better  Only reason I needed one is because this is really the only place I've actually spoken completely openly about my self, so it's sorta new to me :3



Was it good for you, too?


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

i wonder...

*throws dildo and a bottle of lube into the thread* 

0.0

*waits & watches*


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Who needs a dildo when you have more than enough cocks to go around?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> i wonder...
> 
> *throws dildo and a bottle of lube into the thread*
> 
> ...



>.><.< *grabs and runs off into the night*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Someone tie me down and shove that dildo up me arse


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

It's getting pretty gross in here


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's getting pretty gross in here



I didn't say nothing like what he said.


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Who needs a dildo when you have more than enough cocks to go around?



because pixels are abrasive ;-;


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I didn't say nothing like what he said.



You were thinking it



half-witted fur said:


> because pixels are abrasive ;-;



Fuck you're right


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmmmmmm *noms popcorn wishing it was penis*


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You were thinking it



True but I left it to you imagination, it sounds kinda sick when you just say it.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> nigger


You can say that here?


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

i think i am going to leave this thread before teh butsecks starts >->


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm back... and I regret it ._.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> True but I left it to you imagination, it sounds kinda sick when you just say it.



That's because it is



bozzles said:


> You can say that here?



Who's gonna stop me?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> You can say that here?



Yes and no, don't try this at home.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> i think i am going to leave this thread before teh butsecks starts >->


You're too late.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> i think i am going to leave this thread before teh butsecks starts >->


 
Too late


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm back... and I regret it ._.



oh hi

I warmed up the bath tub for you


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm back... and I regret it ._.


 

Added you on MSN


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> oh hi
> 
> I warmed up my penis for you


 

EFA


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> oh hi
> 
> I warmed up the bath tub for you



why do you say all the right things? <3


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> why do you say all the right things? <3



There are reasons why they call me Mr. Awesome.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Is it because you suck it all out of the world? Jk


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> There are reasons why they call me Mr. Awesome.


in otaku world, I call you Soubi-kun :3


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> in otaku world, I call you Soubi-kun :3



Call me Aniki. 8D


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Translation please?  I'm not too hot on Japanese.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> why do you say all the right things? <3


You two should have hot IRL sex.

With videos, of course.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> You two should have hot IRL sex.
> 
> With videos, of course.


 

High res ofc.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Wait a second, you're comparing me to THIS?







D:<

*WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM!?*


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> High res ofc.


AND WIDESCREEN

WITH SPECIAL FEATURES AND BEHIND-THE-SCENES


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Call me Aniki. 8D


I hope that's the guy with the blue hair 0_o


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I hope that's the guy with the blue hair 0_o



See above.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

I so want those pants...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Wait a second, you're comparing me to THIS?



I didn't mean lookwise... the things he says is kinda like you... aside from when he says he'd kill himself for you of course xD


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I so want those pants...



WTF? this is just strange.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I so want those pants...



DO NOT WANT

Get that shit out of here



NekoFox08 said:


> I didn't mean lookwise... the things he says is kinda like you... aside from when he says he'd kill himself for you of course xD



:\ He still looks like a pussy faggot.  I'd much rather you call me Aniki.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> WTF? this is just strange.


it's matthew lush... I go 8D and -.- at the same time.

I kinda hate him, but he looks gorgeous


----------



## Cleo (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I so want those pants...




Gross.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> :\ He still looks like a pussy faggot.  I'd much rather you call me Aniki.



will do... but ritsuka?... I know he too looks like a pussy, but I can't deny me wanting to do things to him like crazy :|


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> WTF? this is just strange.



Not those actual ones ofc, that design xD


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I can't deny me wanting to do things to him like crazy :|



You can carry that part over.

(PS: If you really want to get me going, you can call me Mr. Awesome.)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> (PS: If you really want to get me going, you can call me Mr. Awesome.)


even in bed?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> even in bed?



*Especially*

in bed


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You can carry that part over.
> 
> (PS: If you really want to get me going, you can call me Mr. Awesome.)



Alright Mr. Threesome


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Alright Mr. Threesome



:roll:


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Actually, more Mr. Foursome...It rhymes.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Actually, more Mr. Foursome...It rhymes.



More like Mr. Foreskin.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> More like Mr. Foreskin.


I sense a new thread in the making


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I sense a new thread in the making



I haven't got one, unfortunately.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey, guys! Remember talking about weights and heights? Man, that was pretty cool.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Hey, guys! Remember talking about weights and heights? Man, that was pretty cool.


meh, it was awight :???:


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> meh, it was awight :???:


Pics yet?

C'mon, it's been like two hours. That should have been more than enough time for you to come up with some way to get them...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Such a long time ago tbh  I need sleeps now though, goodnight everyone! XxX


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

I could have driven to Glendale in that time if he would give up his damn address already


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I could have driven to Glendale in that time if he would give up his damn address already


as awesome as you may be, anyone who comes 10 feet from my house might as well dig their own grave. my step dad is like one of those hillbillies who stand outside, with a shotgun, and test to see who wants to risk coming near their house. which is why I go to OTHER people's houses :3

and bozzles, why do you want me to take pictures so damn bad? 0_o


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 28, 2008)

Cause we wanna see your duck panties! G'night.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> as awesome as you may be, anyone who comes 10 feet from my house might as well dig their own grave. my step dad is like one of those hillbillies who stand outside, with a shotgun, and test to see who wants to risk coming near their house. which is why I go to OTHER people's houses :3
> 
> and bozzles, why do you want me to take pictures so damn bad? 0_o





Ren-Raku said:


> Cause we wanna see your duck panties! G'night.


^This.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> as awesome as you may be, anyone who comes 10 feet from my house might as well dig their own grave. my step dad is like one of those hillbillies who stand outside, with a shotgun, and test to see who wants to risk coming near their house. which is why I go to OTHER people's houses :3
> 
> and bozzles, why do you want me to take pictures so damn bad? 0_o



I never said I was coming anywhere near your house.  I'll wait around the corner and keep the car warm for you.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> ^This.


like I said... solve my camera problem, and I'll gladly show you my co... duck boxers :3



			
				David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> I never said I was coming anywhere near your house. I'll wait around the corner and keep the car warm for you.



remind me in february, when I'm not living with these SOBs


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> like I said... solve my camera problem, and I'll gladly show you my co... duck boxers :3
> 
> remind me in february, when I'm not living with these SOBs



I can solve your camera problem :|

Aren't you moving to, like

California


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> like I said... solve my camera problem, and I'll gladly show you my co... duck boxers :3


Whatever. When you DO get your camera fixed, sned it @ me via PM.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I can solve your camera problem :|
> 
> Aren't you moving to, like
> 
> California



I got a lot of stuff to do before I go to california though

and how can you solve my stupid camera problem? I've done like, everything I could think of, and it's all glitchy 0_o


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I got a lot of stuff to do before I go to california though
> 
> and how can you solve my stupid camera problem? I've done like, everything I could think of, and it's all glitchy 0_o



I
Could
Let
You
Borrow
Mine


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I
> Could
> Let
> You
> ...


don't spell it out in front of me dammit. xD

well, we'll see if I need someone elses camera by tomorrow. I expect to make quite a lot of money soon :3


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> don't spell it out in front of me dammit. xD
> 
> well, we'll see if I need someone elses camera by tomorrow. I expect to make quite a lot of money soon :3



Use a condom


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Use a condom


what the... ok. just in case. never know when someone'll come up and make you rape them at a garage sale after all


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what the... ok. just in case. never know when someone'll come up and make you rape them at a garage sale after all



I was calling you a whore


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I was calling you a whore


I know. I was just stretching your words. 

I won't argue though. it's true


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Use a condom


Oh you silly silly children.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I know. I was just stretching your words.
> 
> I won't argue though. it's true



I'll be stretching something of yours in about a minute



bozzles said:


> Oh you silly silly children.



There is nothing silly about safe sex practices


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'll be stretching something of yours in about a minute



normally I'd be going yay! but ever since going to that goatse sight... it just isn't the same any more -.-


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> normally I'd be going yay! but ever since going to that goatse sight... it just isn't the same any more -.-



Don't worry, I'll just use my penis and not my hands.


----------



## Greyscale (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'll be stretching something of yours in about a minute


:shock:


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'll be stretching something of yours in about a minute


Mr. Awesome, have I ever told you that you are my idol?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Greyscale =D



bozzles said:


> Mr. Awesome, have I ever told you that you are my idol?



It might have slipped my mind


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> :shock:


hi grey, if anything fun happened, could he join mr. awesome? :-D


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hi grey, if anything fun happened, could he join mr. awesome? :-D



If anything fun happens it's going to be between me and Greyscale.  You can wait outside.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If anything fun happens it's going to be between me and Greyscale.  You can wait outside.


Can I join?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> it's matthew lush... I go 8D and -.- at the same time.
> 
> I kinda hate him, but he looks gorgeous



His picture is in the dictionary next to "Faggot".


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If anything fun happens it's going to be between me and Greyscale.  You can wait outside.


-.- ok


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> His picture is in the dictionary next to "Faggot".


Hey! Welcome to the best off topic chat ever.


----------



## Greyscale (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hi grey, if anything fun happened, could he join mr. awesome? :-D


Hehe...



David M. Awesome said:


> If anything fun happens it's going to be between me and Greyscale.  You can wait outside.


Are we going to be baking cookies? 



bozzles said:


> Can I join?


No.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 28, 2008)

haha, oh wow.

20 pages of this


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> No.


Oh. Then I'll wait out in the hall with Neko.

HAHAHEHAHAHEHHA


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Don't worry Ryan, I'll bang you in my backseat.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Oh. Then I'll wait out in the hall with Neko.
> 
> HAHAHEHAHAHEHHA


I can think of fun things to do while waiting :3


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Don't worry Ryan, I'll bang you in my backseat.


You really need to start using quotes, man.

Who is "Ryan?"



NekoFox08 said:


> I can think of fun things to do while waiting :3


Yeah. Let's play catch or like Yu-Gi-Oh or something... did you bring your deck?


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2008)

:Awesome: thread ya'll.


----------



## Greyscale (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Don't worry Ryan, I'll bang you in my backseat.



I was confused for a second untill I realized you were talking to Neko.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> You really need to start using quotes, man.
> 
> Who is "Ryan?"



mwua


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> mwua


Huh. I should have known that. Now I feel sort of bad.

But then again, you probably don't know my name.



LemurBoi said:


> :Awesome: thread ya'll.





LemurBoi said:


> thread ya'll.





LemurBoi said:


> ya'll.


HOLY SHIT GROSS.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 28, 2008)

Unamusing topic so far.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Yeah. Let's play catch or like Yu-Gi-Oh or something... did you bring your deck?



No, but I brought something that sounds like deck


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Huh. I should have known that. Now I feel sort of bad.
> 
> But then again, you probably don't know my name.



you never TOLD me your name :|


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

thread will be auto-locked in: 28 posts.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, but I brought something that sounds like deck


Eh, one of your weaker ones... Still, I give it a 7/10.



NekoFox08 said:


> you never TOLD me your name :|


Oh, really?

Well hi there, Ryan! I'm Will!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Eh, one of your weaker ones... Still, I give it a 7/10.
> 
> 
> Oh, really?
> ...



>:

Hi Will

_Will_ you come to bed with me? 8)


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> >:
> 
> Hi Will
> 
> _Will_ you come to bed with me? 8)


5/10

I think you need to get some sleep or something. You're losing your touch.
This is like the perfect setup. Fuck this up and I no longer love you.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Well hi there, Ryan! I'm Will!



aw, will is a nice name!


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> aw, will is a nice name!


Aw, thanks. So is "Ryan."


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> 5/10
> 
> I think you need to get some sleep or something. You're losing your touch.
> This is like the perfect setup. Fuck this up and I no longer love you.



Maybe you can help me find it again.

But then I wouldn't be getting any sleep, would I? 8)


----------



## Greyscale (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe you can help me find it again.
> 
> But then I wouldn't be getting any sleep, would I? 8)



*faceplams*


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2008)

One more post before the lock!  I like this new rule, we can just spam the shit out of topics we don't care about until they become irrelevant.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 28, 2008)

I believe some people need the game forum to open. Desperately.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

We're not even playing a game, we're just having sex talk.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> We're not even playing a game, we're just having sex talk.


I never said you were playing a game.


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2008)

Then why bring up the forum games?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Also, 



LemurBoi said:


> One more post before the lock!  I like this new rule, we can just spam the shit out of topics we don't care about until they become irrelevant.





Dragoneer said:


> Intentionally spamming threads to raise numbers to close the lock, except in forum games, will be seen as abuse.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Then why bring up the forum games?


Obviously people are bored.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

No, we just like talking about sex.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Obviously people are bored.


What Mr. Awesome said down there.  If you are bored, step away from the PC, unwrap your dick, and stick it in a toaster. Then, press down the button.  Wait 4 minutes, DING, boredom is gone.  Enjoy your trip to the hospital. Alternatively, enjoy your crispy penis


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, we just like talking about sex.


Dont we all?


LemurBoi said:


> What Mr. Awesome said down there.  If you are bored, step away from the PC, unwrap your dick, and stick it in a toaster. Then, press down the button.  Wait 4 minutes, DING, boredom is gone.  Enjoy your trip to the hospital. Alternatively, enjoy your crispy penis


Are you saying this from personal experience?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Alternatively, enjoy your crispy penis



A new dish at Chili's?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds delish.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> A new dish at Chili's?


Damn straight.  It even comes with a nut bustin dipping sauce, and hearty portions so you can share with your friends! Sizzlin baby.



Silibus said:


> Are you saying this from personal experience?


Nah, just observable scientific evidence.  Heat plus penis=crispified cock.  Just be sure to keep the toaster far from any water sources, we don't want you to be electrocuted while performing this act.  Safety first.


----------



## lobosabio (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Nah, just observable scientific evidence.  Heat plus penis=crispified cock.  Just be sure to keep the toaster far from any water sources, we don't want you to be electrocuted while performing this act.  Safety first.



Does this phenomenon also extend out to other kitchen appliances?  For instance, what if one were to stick it in the microwave?  Would it then be crispy?  Or just hot?  And what about devices such as the food processor?  Would that not have a different effect as well?


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

lobosabio said:


> Does this phenomenon also extend out to other kitchen appliances?  For instance, what if one were to stick it in the microwave?  Would it then be crispy?  Or just hot?  And what about devices such as the food processor?  Would that not have a different effect as well?


Well, with the microwave, you'd just end up with a hot dog.  Place in bun, top with relish, mustard, and onions, and ENJOY!  With the food processor, the final result would be a fine and nutritious puree, good for babies and the elderly alike!  Add in some raisins, and you have a fine breakfast as well. I'm not even gonna bring up the oven.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> good for babies and the elderly alike



Haha, oh wow.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 29, 2008)

5'2" and 105 at the moment.

*bored.*

Does this count as a forum game?  >>


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 29, 2008)

Nylak: really more off-topic but anything seems to go here.

5'7" and 278.2 last time I checked...
Yeah, I'm big looking. Don't waste your posts reminding me... >.>


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

No, it's an information thread.


----------



## Kalianos (Nov 29, 2008)

5'6, 162 lbs. last time I checked


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, it's an information thread.


 
Not from what I've read.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

Kill it


----------

